# Coopering...or a modern interpretation?



## khobson (Dec 29, 2014)

Back story: 

I participate in an annual hunting/fishing trip the 3rd or 4th weekend of January. We generally have 18-24 guys attend with 4 or 5 bringing boats to shuttle everyone out to the marsh to hunt ducks in the morning, chase redfish during the day, then back to the blind for the evening hunt. Needless to say, there are almost as many opinions on who is "top boat" as there are attendees. Competitive juices get flowing and so last year a scoring system was put in play to clearly establish bragging rights for the year. Members of the "Top Boat" received a prize.......a pink gun sock. I was not overly thrilled with my sock....so I set out to create a prize that I deemed commensurate with such a prestigious title. (Really this just gives me a project to work on, a reason to be out in the shop, and a way to fund my hobby since the costs associated are shared by the group at large).

This year's prize package is almost complete and those that have seen the various pieces have been pleased and are "game-planing" to make sure they get to take one home.



This pic was before the tops were cleaned up and sprayed with a final top coat....and the duck whistle still needs a finish and finish....but it will give you a good idea of what the "prize" package looks like.

Looking forward:

I would like to make the "box" for the 2016 prizes in the shape of a barrel. I have been researching coopering and quickly came to the realization that this a specialized craft unto itself. Does anyone have any experience in this arena? Keeping in mind I have to produce 7 (8 if I want to guarantee 1 for myself) of these, any thoughts on how you might approach this self-imposed challenge? Right now I am trying to decide between a traditional barrel or a modern interpretation. The modern interpretation vision is essentially a cylinder with the "staves" being steam bent with tabs on top and bottom that will fit in a groove cut into an exterior ring placed at the top and the bottom.....my thinking is since these barrels don't have to be watertight....I can achieve the look of a barrel without all of the technical expertise inherent to traditional coopering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 29, 2014)

Kris - I love everything about that. That box is a s cool as the calls. Cant help you with the coopering but its one hell of an idea.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 30, 2014)

Much more manly gift than a pink gun sock! Don't have a clue about coopering, but I'll be there must be something on YouTube about it. Chuck


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 30, 2014)

As a "wood-spinner", I see an easy option: turn a barrel shape, pyrograph the "staves" and choose a variety of easy methods for the barrel bands. You don't say the size that you are considering....


----------



## khobson (Dec 30, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> As a "wood-spinner", I see an easy option: turn a barrel shape, pyrograph the "staves" and choose a variety of easy methods for the barrel bands. You don't say the size that you are considering....



Size just has to be large enough to include a call, whistle, and lanyard.....I might try to venture into a reel-foot style call so I am thinking 8"-9" in height with 5"-6" diameter......definitely need more space than what I allowed for this year....the para cord lanyards don't compress down in size very much. I am hoping to braid leather ones for 2016 which would have a significantly smaller volume. Not familiar with Pyrography....but it gives me something to look into...thanks!


----------



## frankp (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd just figure it as an octagonal barrel or something similar, cut the angles accordingly and glue the pieces together. I've done this to make drinking mugs, boxes, and all kinds of other stuff. Once finished, you can shape the outside of it to be round or leave it whatever shape you want. 

Similarly, you could do the same thing with a stitch and glue technique like used in boat making. Probably won't work as well on thicker stock but if you want some thin ply, it works great and your box would be really light-weight. It would likely be easier to make look like a truly coopered barrel, though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## khobson (Dec 30, 2014)

frankp said:


> I'd just figure it as an octagonal barrel or something similar, cut the angles accordingly and glue the pieces together. I've done this to make drinking mugs, boxes, and all kinds of other stuff. Once finished, you can shape the outside of it to be round or leave it whatever shape you want.
> 
> Similarly, you could do the same thing with a stitch and glue technique like used in boat making. Probably won't work as well on thicker stock but if you want some thin ply, it works great and your box would be really light-weight. It would likely be easier to make look like a truly coopered barrel, though.



I'll have to give this some thought....this approach has promise! Thank you Frank.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm with Frank, just glue up a 8,10,12 (whatever you fancy) segmented stave cylinder, then turn to the shape of a barrel.....


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 8, 2015)

Great idea. Although, I think you need to add something to balance out the fishing side of the challenge. I know, put an M80 in there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

